# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Địa chỉ quán ngon, bánh xèo nhật bản - quan ngon banh xeo

## yeuhanoi

*Ngay từ khi bước chân vào quán, người ta dễ dàng bị mê hoặc bởi... cái bếp của tiệm - một cái bếp hết sức đơn giản, chỉ như chiếc bàn inox to, dài với nhiệt độ rất cao. Tại đó, bạn sẽ được tận mắt chứng kiến anh đầu bếp trổ tài chế biến các món của xứ sở hoa anh đào bằng những động tác vô cùng đẹp mắt, hấp dẫn.*

Dù chỉ nằm trong ngõ và mới mở chừng 2-3 tháng, nhưng quán "Bánh xèo Nhật 35.000 đồng" ở phố Ngọc Hà đã làm "nức lòng" rất nhiều thực khách, đặc biệt là các bạn trẻ.



Ngay từ khi bước chân vào quán, người ta dễ dàng bị mê hoặc bởi... cái bếp của tiệm - một cái bếp hết sức đơn giản, chỉ như chiếc bàn inox to, dài với nhiệt độ rất cao. Tại đó, bạn sẽ được tận mắt chứng kiến anh đầu bếp trổ tài chế biến các món của xứ sở hoa anh đào bằng những động tác vô cùng đẹp mắt, hấp dẫn. Các công đoạn nấu nướng thú vị, rồi những âm thanh "xèo xèo" liên tục đập vào tai, hay mùi thức ăn thơm lừng tỏa ra ngào ngạt... Quả thật, mọi giác quan được kích thích hết cỡ dù bạn chưa thưởng thức món ăn nào.




Bánh xèo Nhật hoàn toàn khác với bánh xèo của người Việt Nam. Đó là một chiếc bánh hình vuông, đẹp mắt, không được chế biến từ bất kì loại bột nào mà đơn thuần chỉ là rau bắp cải thái sợi cùng khoai mỡ đã đánh nhuyễn, khi trộn lẫn với nhau tạo thành lớp kết dính tự nhiên, ở nhiệt độ cao sẽ cho ra thứ vỏ bánh mỏng tang, giòn giòn. Bánh xèo Nhật cũng được làm chín bằng hơi chứ không phải kiểu chiên rán thông thường, nên bên trong bánh rất mềm, xốp, không tạo cảm giác ớn ngấy.

Nói vậy có lẽ bạn sẽ nghĩ bánh xèo Nhật như một món ăn chay, nhưng nhân bên trong có khá nhiều thịt heo, đủ để bạn sau khi thưởng thức xong một chiếc bánh cũng cảm thấy ấm bụng phần nào.






Ăn bánh xèo Nhật cũng phải đúng điệu. Với món này, bạn được chuẩn bị một chiếc xẻng nhỏ. Việc của bạn là xắn từng miếng bánh xèo ra, để lớp nước sốt bên trên chảy đều vào trong bánh, sau đó đừng ngại độ rộng của chiếc xẻng, cứ thế mà cắn từng miếng bánh xèo đã để gọn gàng trên đó. Tất nhiên, bạn có thể ăn theo cách truyền thống của người Việt Nam là dùng đũa, nhưng như vậy bánh sẽ nát, vụn mất ngon.

Ngoài ra, thực đơn ở quán còn rất nhiều món cũng mới lạ, độc đáo cho bạn lựa chọn. Các món "hot" không kém bánh xèo có thể kể đến như bánh nướng nhân bạch tuộc, mì lạnh, thịt cuộn trứng, hamburger fomat... với mức giá cũng rất vừa tầm, dao động từ 25.000 - 45.000 đồng.


_Món bánh nướng nhân bạch tuộc_



_Món thịt cuộn trứng đầu bếp đang chế biến. Dù chưa hoàn thành nhưng nhìn đã rất hấp dẫn_



_Món mì lạnh_



*Địa chỉ*:  23A, ngõ 158 Ngọc Hà, Hà Nội
_>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán bánh xèo Nhật Bản_

Mở cửa từ 10h - 22h


*Một số hình ảnh công đoạn làm bánh xèo Nhật tại quán*






_Trước tiên, đầu bếp cho bắp cải đã trộn khoai mỡ lên bếp xếp thành hình vuông lớn, sau đó bỏ thêm thịt heo làm nhân bánh. Tiếp theo, chia hình vuông này làm 4 phần để được 4 chiếc bánh xèo nhỏ._



_Đợi đến khi mặt dưới cháy cạnh thì lật bánh. Khi hai mặt đều đã cháy cạnh tạo thành lớp vở mỏng thì mới úp vung để làm chín đều bên trong chiếc bánh._




_Cuối cùng, đầu bếp vẽ những đường kẻ ngang dọc trên bề mặt bánh bằng sốt mayonaise, sau đó rắc thêm hành xanh và gừng đỏ._






Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------


## Alyaj

hôm qua vừa đi ăn thử món bánh xèo này xong  :Yahoo!: 
bánh xèo ăn ngon thật nhưng mà ăn nhiều thì ngấy lắm
tốt nhất chỉ gọi 1 xuất bánh xèo và ăn các món khác
cái món bánh nướng nhân bạch tuộc ăn ngấy nhất ăn 1 viên thì đỡ ăn 2,3 viên thì ngấy ko muốn ăn nữa :rolling eyes: 
đồ ăn thì giá vừa phải quán cũng đông khách mỗi tội là xa quá nhà mình ở tận quận hoàng mai mà phải lên tận đó  :no talking:

----------


## haitung_301

ực, nhìn ngon quá hôm nào phải đi thử mới được!

----------


## phanduc

nói chung giá cả được, quán sạch sẽ, thi thoảng rủ tụi bạn đi ăn ở đây mới được!

----------


## gaidiudang

mấy món ăn vặt này đúng sở trường của mình, hiiii, lại có thêm 1 địa chỉ ăn ngon rồi.

----------


## sunlee8989

Làng tôi – Ẩm thực Cố Đô chuyên phục vụ các món ăn Huế. Không gian được trang trí theo lối kiến trúc cổ điển xen lẫn phong cách hiện đại. Trên tường được trưng bày nhiều bức tranh phong cảnh của Huế rất nhẹ nhàng và thơ mộng, tạo cảm giác rằng ta đang ở thành phố Huế cổ kính và an bình.

Ẩm thực Cố Đô là thương hiệu mới trong làng ẩm thực Hà Nội, tại đây bạn sẽ có những phút giây thư giãn tuyệt vời.

Đội ngũ đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, gốc Huế, có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm nên chế biến rất nhiều món ăn rất ngon, theo hương vị rất Huế. Nhân viên phục vụ ân cần và chu đáo sẽ làm cho quý thực khách hài lòng.



Thực đơn phong phú, đa dạng. Các loại bánh cổ truyền mang đậm hương vị Ẩm thực Cố Đô Huế như bánh Bèo, bánh Nậm, bánh Bột lọc, bánh Khoái, Nem lụi, Nem chua, Tré, Vả củ kiệu,…, Cá sốt sữa, Cá kho tộ, Canh chua cá lóc, Vả trộn xúc bánh đa, Mực khô cháy tiêu,…., Cơm rang tay cầm, cơm rang cung đình,… Các loại lẩu như: Lẩu gà lá rang, Lẩu Hải sản, Lẩu mắm, Lẩu thập cẩm,…



Ngoài ra, quán còn nhận đặt tiệc với thực đơn đa dạng chế biến từ hải sản, thịt thú rừng tươi sống.

Ẩm thực Cố Đô

----------


## loanxinh

nhìn mấy món bánh xèo trông ngon quá!

----------


## rose

giá ổn quá nhỉ, hôm nào qua ăn thử thôi

----------


## Bảo Huyền

Nhìn hấp dẫn quá.... Nếu đi Nhật thưởng thức không biết vị nó có khác nhiều không nhỉ ?

----------


## huong_vn

Hehe mềnh được mời ăn bánh xèo tuần này, lại đọc được bài này, thích quá, muốn đi ăn luôn thôi

----------

